# OpenSource Projekte



## waldwichtel (23. Apr 2006)

NAchdem ich meine kentnisse in Java solangsam als etwas fortgeschritten beschreiben würde, will ich jetzt mal etwas sinnvolleres als nur kleine Programme schreiben. Im Netzt gibt es ja viele OpenSource Java Projekte wie JFreeChart.
Ich würde gerne an so einem Projekt mitarbeiten, bekomm aber leider keinen richtigen Überblick was alles so zur Verfügung steht und hoff ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tipps geben.


----------



## byte (23. Apr 2006)

Schau Dich doch mal bei SourceForge.net um.


----------



## jhans (25. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke, Du wirst es sehr schwer haben irgendwo reinzukommen.
Berichte aber, sobald Du was gefunden hast. 
Es würde mich interessieren.

Beste Grüße
Johannes
__________________________
http://www.salzgrotte-sole.de


----------



## AlArenal (25. Apr 2006)

Solltet ihr zufällig ein wenig was können und Hockeyfans sein: http://www.alexander-langer.de/?p=197


----------



## tec1 (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo AlArenal, wenn Du deinen Eishockeymanager auch als Webversion mit JSF und Ajax realisieren möchtest, dann würde ich bestimmt mitmachen. Ein Swing-Client wäe für mich aber uninteressant.

Gruß


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2006)

UNser Fokus liegt auf einer Standalone-Anwendung mit Option auf Online-Anbindung. Reine Online-Manager gibts doch schon wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## SamHotte (12. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solltet ihr zufällig ein wenig was können und Hockeyfans sein: http://www.alexander-langer.de/?p=197



Bin Hockeyfan, aber auch Pedant: du meinst _Eis_hockey, richtig? Die Sportart Hockey ist leider hierzulande selten in der Berichterstattung, und dass, obwohl Deutschland amtierender Weltmeister ist und im September die nächste WM in Mönchengladbach ausgetragen wird ... nix für ungut! ;-)


----------



## AlArenal (12. Mai 2006)

Und ich bin NHL Fan und im englischen Sprachgebrauch ist "Hockey" = "Eishockey". Wenn du Pedant bist, hättest du doch auch von "Feldhockey" sprechen müssen, oder?


----------



## SamHotte (12. Mai 2006)

Ne, es gibt nämlich auch Hallenhockey ;-)

(für interessierte: www.deutscher-hockey-bund.de/)

Über die plöden Amis ärger ich mich deswegen sowieso oft genug, die nennen Fußball 'Soccer' (statt football), Eishockey nicht 'Icehockey', wie es sich gehören würde ...  :roll:

Edit: wobei ich Eishockey als Sport auch klasse finde (wollte ich nur gesagt haben)!  :toll:


----------



## AlArenal (12. Mai 2006)

Naja, Football ist dort aber auch gleichgesetzt mit American Football und damit anderweitig vorbelegt.


----------



## SamHotte (12. Mai 2006)

Eben. Aber hat sich das nicht aus dem englischen Rugby entwickelt? Müsste man glatt mal recherchieren ...


----------



## AlArenal (12. Mai 2006)

American Football kommt aus zerrütteten Familienverhältnissen:



			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> American Football wurde ab 1869 in den USA an Universitäten der Ostküste entwickelt. Er hat seine Wurzeln im Fußball (vor allem in dessen englischen Vorläufern) und im Rugby sowie im Canadian Football.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Football


----------



## SamHotte (12. Mai 2006)

Ha! (pedanterieCounter++) :-D


----------

